# Roma 125 and Arcadia T8 LEDs.



## Joe Williams (19 Jul 2016)

Hi Eveyone, first post, and need some advice.
I've recently bought a flurval Roma 125, and have decided to upgrade my lighting to LED's.
I have chosen the Arcadia T8 LED's however once plugged in only one led tube works at once.
When both tubes are connected to the lighting unit one works and the other flashes red (in error?)
What could be the issue?
Thanks in advance! 
Pics to follow


----------



## Joe Williams (19 Jul 2016)

I have only just realised, i've posted this in the wrong section! Sorry.


----------



## ian_m (19 Jul 2016)

The Fluval, in common with a lot of fish tank lighting, uses electronic ballasts for the T8 tubes and is thus completely incompatible with T8 LED fixtures as stated in the T8 LED instructions.

You can be rewire the lighting unit to support LED's but you will need access to the lighting unit internals (ie cutting it open) and experience in working with mains wiring.



Joe Williams said:


> I have only just realised, i've posted this in the wrong section! Sorry.


Maybe.


----------



## Joe Williams (19 Jul 2016)

Thank you for the quick response, would it be possible to order new fixtures that would ensure the tubes work? Any recommendations?


----------



## ian_m (19 Jul 2016)

https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/universal-t5-light-bar.html

Have a chat with these guys, one might fit the Fluval.

The Roma 125 is 80cm, iQuatics do an 80cm version.


----------



## Joe Williams (19 Jul 2016)

Would this do?
https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aq...ng/iquatics-aqualumi-universal-twin-80cm.html


----------



## ian_m (19 Jul 2016)

Joe Williams said:


> Would this do?
> https://www.iquaticsonline.co.uk/aq...ng/iquatics-aqualumi-universal-twin-80cm.html



Drop them a line or chat and ask if compatible with Roma 125 ?

Could ask them if a 4 tube version is available and fits, so that can apply serious "plant melting amount" of light once you get everything sorted and mastered.

If you really want proper LED then something like this (the 742mm is £130) is proper "non Ebay " serious big boy LED lighting, about 1 1/2 times as bright as T5 HO. But not really compatible to Roma tank hood.


----------

